# Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??



## Asbasnowe (3. Oktober 2010)

*Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Hey,

ich möchte aufgrund nicht wirklich ausreichender Leistung meines 280er Black ICE GTX Radiators einen Mora 3 zulegen. Leider kenne ich mich mit denen nicht so gut aus. Es gibt ja die Mora 3 und die Mora 3 Pro Version. Unterschiede sind hier jeweils beim Pro die doppelte Lüfter bestückung. Bringen zb 18x120er Lüfter oder 8x180er Lüfter mehr als 9 bzw. 4? Ist ja eigentlich auch so schon ein Kühlmonster.^^ 

Welche Version wäre empfehlenswert? Mora 3 oder Mora 3 Pro? 4/8x180er oder 9/12x 120er?

Danke für eure beiträge


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

ob 180er oder 120er Version ist egal. Die doppelte Lüfterbestückung bringt nicht viel, ausser weniger Geld auf'm Konto. Einzig die 9x140er Version ist noch besser.


----------



## Asbasnowe (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

gibts die 9x140er?

Und wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen Mora 3 und der Pro version. Warum kostet der 30 euro mehr?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



> gibts die 9x140er?


Ja sicher.



> Und wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen Mora 3 und der Pro version.


Pro: Lüftermontage beidseitig möglich
LT: nur ein einseitg möglich
Core: Nur der Radi selbst ohne Gehäuse.



> Warum kostet der 30 euro mehr?


Das weis nur WC.


----------



## Asbasnowe (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

hab grad noch gelesen dass der pro noch solche aluminium kanten besitzt die optisch sich abheben sollen. Sind mir aber 30 euro nicht sehr lohnenswert


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Nö kein Alu. Du meinst bestimmt die Lüfterhalterung aus Edelstahl.


----------



## Genzemann (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja sicher.



Wie wat wo?! Was ist denn das für ein Monster?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Der 9x140er ist nichts gegen den alten AC Evo 1800 für 15x120er Lüfter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Stimmt. Z.B. ist er "nicht verfügbar"...
Das Ding wurde zusammen mit dem LC vor über einem Monat von Watercool angekündigt. Der LC ist jetzt (nach 2-3 Verschiebungen) endlich verfügbar, zum 9x140 gab es seitdem nicht mal weitere Versprechen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Bei WC gilt immer noch, erst glauben wenn man's in Händen hält.


----------



## Asbasnowe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nö kein Alu. Du meinst bestimmt die Lüfterhalterung aus Edelstahl.



ups, ja genau das mein ich


----------



## Asbasnowe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Habe prime und furmark laufen lassen. Meine temps sind vll. etwas hoch. Der cpu liegt bei 68-70 und die graka bei 50 wenn beide auf 100% laufen. Habe aber keinen Wassertemperatursensor. Das wasser müsste da schon ordentlich heiß werden. Was für eine radiator könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich hätte über dem 280er black ice gtx auch noch platz für einen 360/420er radiator. Reicht das um deutlich bessere Kühleistungen zu erreichen? wenn ich den mora 3 nehmen würde müsste ich meinen alten Radiator verkaufen


----------



## Pumpi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



> Stimmt. Z.B. ist er "nicht verfügbar"...
> Das Ding wurde zusammen mit dem LC vor über einem Monat von Watercool angekündigt. Der LC ist jetzt (nach 2-3 Verschiebungen) endlich verfügbar, zum 9x140 gab es seitdem nicht mal weitere Versprechen.



Laut Watercool ist der 9x140 lieferbar. Das wird doch wohl kein Scherz sein ?


----------



## Asbasnowe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

jap, hab ihn mir grad bestellt )Mo-ra 3 9x140er LT). Ich werde bei gelegenheit ein review mit Fotodokumentation schreiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Hmm - abgesehen davon, dass die Lieferangaben bei WC zum Teil tatsächlich falsch sind, sehe ich ihn ehrlich gesagt zum ersten Mal im Shop.


----------



## Asbasnowe (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Anscheinend steht er auf lagernd also auf grün. Wann wird er dann vorübergehend da sein? Mal ne frage: Würde der große mora eig auch auf nen miditower passen? Das Teil hat ja mega riesige Maße


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Das hängt davon ab, was du in der heutigen Zeit größenwahnsinniger Gehäusebezeichnungen unter einem "MIDI-Tower" verstehst. Für mich sind das weiterhin Gehäuse von der Höhe eine CS-601 und das kam auf 52cm - da fehlen dem 9x120 weiterhin 9cm, damit er bündig abschließt. (in der Länge passt er dagegen schon ganz gut - 2mm zu lang. Wenn man ihn dreht ist man bei 5 und 4cm Luft, d.h. akzeptable 2-2,5cm auf jeder Seite)


----------



## Asbasnowe (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Der support von watercool schreibt auch nicht zurrück. Man hoffentlich seh ich den noch dieses jahr^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Online Support scheint WC nicht so wichtig zu sein.


----------



## empty (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Jaja lieber etwas mehr Produkte ankündigen die es nicht mehr im gleichen Kalenderjahr in einer Vernünftigen Zahl den Markt erreicht. (*hust* Apple *hust*)


----------



## Asbasnowe (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

jop, sieht wohl so aus als müsste ich warten. Wenn nicht werde ich mir nach 2 wochen den mora 3 9x120 holen. Aber dass mein i7 mit wakü schon 65 grad warm wird wundert mich etwas...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Online Support scheint WC nicht so wichtig zu sein.



Telefon oder warten - anders gehts bei denen nicht.
Aber wenn sie reagieren, sind sie z.T. sehr kullant. (kompletter Satz Befestigungsschrauben für meinen HK2.0, ohne auch nur das Porto zu berechnen. Und ich hatte den nicht bei WC, sondern privat @eBay gekauft )




empty schrieb:


> Jaja lieber etwas mehr Produkte ankündigen die es nicht mehr im gleichen Kalenderjahr in einer Vernünftigen Zahl den Markt erreicht. (*hust* Apple *hust*)



Apple?
Sorry, aber das ist nun wirklich kein Vergleich. Es gibt Watercoolprodukte, die seit 6-10 Jahren überfällig sind (genauer gehts nicht, der ursprüngliche Thread ist mit dem alten WC-Forum verschwunden  ), andere wurden irgendwann einfach gecancelt (z.T. weil sie zu spät für den Markt geworden wären) und selbst bei denen, die erscheinen, ist eine "nächsten Monat" (in der Praxis: meist innerhalb eines Quartales) bzw. "nächste Woche" (manchmal länger als ein Monat) Fehlankündigung eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme. Bei einigen Produkten verschiebt sich erst die angekündigte Produktvorstellung um Monate und dann dauert es noch einmal eine ganze Weile, bis es auch was zu kaufen gibt.
Das ist nicht Apple-Kragenweit, das ist mindestens 3dRealms.


----------



## Asbasnowe (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Und sie verkaufen es auch noch in ihrem onlinestore. Was soll ich machen? Canceln? Mir den 9x120 bei aquatuning kaufen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Hä wat denn los?


----------



## Asbasnowe (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

mein radiator kommt nicht an, habe auch keine nachricht von watercook bekommen, support schläft. aus diesem grund bin ich grad am überlegen ob ich ihn abbestellen soll


----------



## empty (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Wird auch Schwer am Sonntag eine Antwort zu erwarten -.- 

Was WC nun machen wird (pöse Spekulation) all ihre Produktion auf die 9x140er Version auslegen, darum werden die wohl keine 9x120er Versionen mehr an Lager haben. Grauenhaft, wenn die nicht so ein tolles Produkt hätten würden die wohl in ihrem wassergekühltem Grab enden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Du weisst doch das WC noch keinen Telefonanschluss etc hat und deine Bestellung nicht bearbeiten kann.


----------



## empty (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Telefon was ist das? Kann man das essen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Etwas, das meist Hand in Hand mit einer Internetverbindung gibt und die wird WC mit etwas Glück am Montag wieder haben - oder auch nicht.


----------



## empty (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Achso ich hab gegoogelt scheint ein Handy mit Schnur zu sein. Komische Sachen gibt es ....


----------



## Asbasnowe (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

ja ich wart aber auch schon fast ne woche auf ne antwort. ANGERUFEN habe ich innerhalb der zeiten und an nem werkstag. wer weiß vll. stimmt einfach die verfügbarkeit nicht...


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Ne Brieftaube wäre bestimmt besser gewesen.


----------



## Asbasnowe (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

jap aba echt. manman watercool...


----------



## empty (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Ich glaube immernoch das vorbeifahren und vor dem Werk campieren die grösste Wirkung hat.


----------



## Asbasnowe (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

was für alternativen gibts eig noch zu dem Mora? Watercool baut ja eig die besten Radiatoren, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Sie bauen derzeit die größten.
Der Nova1080 liegt aber nicht weit zurück, bietet sogar das bessere P/L-Verhältniss.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Anrufen ist derzeit bei Watercool recht sinnlos - deren Telefon ist beim Umzug nicht rechtzeitig geschaltet worden. Im Moment sind die laut Aussage auf der HP nur per Mail zu erreichen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Meldung gesehen, dass sie wieder telefonisch erreichbar wären .


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Falls du wirklich auf den kleinen mora wechselst solltesd aber den 4x180 nehmen dann brauchst nicht lang rumlöten um alle an ne steuerung zu hängen


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

musste bei der 9x120er Variante auch nicht umbedingt.


----------



## Asbasnowe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

ich kann mir en 9-fach lüfterkabel holen. Dann kann ich die lüfter zwar nicht regeln, hab sie dafür alle dran.

Es gibt nicht viel gute 180er Lüfter. Habt ihr Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Luke_2 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Hey,
hab vier mal den hier auf nem 1080er Nova von Phobya.
Sind per Aquaero geregelt (müssten so 400rpm sein, weiß nich genau bin grad am Notebook) und ich empfinde sie als unhörbar, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass der Radi auch ca 2,5m entfernt steht.

Gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



> ich kann mir en 9-fach lüfterkabel holen. Dann kann ich die lüfter zwar nicht regeln, hab sie dafür alle dran.


Klar kann man sie regeln, je nach Leistungsaufnahme sogar übers Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

hab gerade geschaut, das problem das ich jetzt bei den 180ern sehe ist, dass das angebot noch recht begrenzt is, bei 120ern hat man das problem dass man 9 braucht und das bei guten lüftern auch schon ins geld geht


----------



## Pumpi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Die Silverstone SST FN-181 sind gut bis 700U/min.

Hab meine auch spasseshalber mal an die NT-leitung gehängt (850 U/min.), das ist doch schon deutlich warnehmbar aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse herauszuhören, außerdem höre ich bei zwei von dreien ein leichtes klackern. Leider dringen die Klackergeräusche ebenfalls aus dem Gehäuse heraus, je nach dem von wo aus ich meine Ohren in richtung PC halte mehr oder minder !

Aber eigentlich sollten 700 U/min bei externer anordnung auch nicht überschritten werden, würde ich sagen.

Grundsätzlich finde ich Sie für den Preis super !


----------



## Asbasnowe (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

es gibt von silverstone auch welche mit 2000rpm. Die sind nicht viel lauter aber teuerer. DA kostet einer 25 euro. Wie ist der so im vergleich?


----------



## Elvis3000 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

hab auch die silverstone sst-fn 181.für den preis unschlagbar.volle pulle hört man ein ganz leises  ^rrrrrrrrrrrrr^ .aber wirklich nur wenn man direkt mit dem ohr drangeht.runtergeregelt wird der richtig leise.........hab 3 stück am radi hängen.


----------



## Asbasnowe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

dann wärs vll doch sinnvoller den 4x180 zu nehmen statt dem 9x120.


----------



## Elvis3000 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

auf jeden fall........


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Wie sehr profitiert der mora von einem höheren luftdurchsatz?


----------



## hydro (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

So ziemlich garnicht. Zumindest war bei dem einzigen Test, den ich gesehen habe, kaum eine Verbesserung ab 500UpM auszumachen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

@hydro Das liegt daran das zugeführte Energie einfach zu gering war.  
@VVeisserRabe Wie jeder Radi profitiert der Mo-ra auch von mehr Luftdurchsatz, vorrausgesetzt die Energiezuführung ist entsprechend hoch.


----------



## hydro (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

@King Was heisst entsprechend hoch, 1.5kW?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Wie hoch die sein muss keine Ahnung. Ich kenne den Test auch nicht.


----------



## Asbasnowe (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

was für temps bringt ein Mora 3 im vergleich zu einem Black iCe gtx 280 radiator (nutze ich zurzeit).
Mein i7 wird so 63-65 grad warm mit dem radi. 

Wie werden dann die temps mi dem Mora 3? Watercool hat meinen immer noch nicht geliefert


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Die temps werden einen Tick besser sein.


----------



## Asbasnowe (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Also auf jedenfall keine 5 grad, oder? Wie soll man dann ein i7 auf 4,6 ghz kühlen? Mit wasser fast nicht mehr möglich


----------



## empty (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Naja kommt auf den Agregatszustand von Wasser an. Irgendwann stösst du an die Grenzen. Nächster Schritt wäre ein Durchflusskühler -> Kompressor -> DICE (Trockeneis-Isoproyl-Kältemischung) -> LN2 (Flüssigstickstoff)

Anderseits musst du dich auch fragen für was so wild übertakten? Was für Proteine oder bist du am berechnen? Brauchst du den Clock 24/7? Ist dir die Umwelt so nichts Wert das du bereit bist unsinnig viel Energie zu verbraten? Hast du dich auch aufgeregt das DE neue Atomkraftwerke bauen will und wunderst dich wenn du selbst nicht bereit bist Energie einzusparen.


----------



## Asbasnowe (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

ganz ruhig^^ war ja nur ne frage, heißt ja nicht das ich mir das alles zulegen werde. Mir reichen meine 24/7 4,2ghz alle mal. Klar will ich die Umwelt schonen xD


----------



## empty (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Ich habe nur geantwortet und dir eine Frage gestellt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

immer diese ökos mit ihrer klima meckerei


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



> immer diese ökos mit ihrer klima meckerei






> wunderst dich wenn du selbst nicht bereit bist Energie einzusparen.


Aber Recht hast Du ja schon, wofür brauch man das.. 



> Mir reichen meine 24/7 4,2ghz alle mal


Reichen würde dir auch der Grundtakt, ist halt schöner einen übertakteten Prozzi zu haben ^^
Verstehe ich, habs auch nicht anders  (nur 3,4 GHz)


----------



## Asbasnowe (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Neuer radi ist heut angekommen. Nach den ganzen Kommentaren bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich ihn zurück schicken soll.170 Euro sind nicht gerade wenig für das was er bringebn soll. Auf jedenfalls danke ich euch allen fur eure Tipps.glaubt ihr es lohnt sich den radi zu behalten? HAb am Anfang gedacht dass man nen deutliche Unterschied verspürt..


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Die Erkenntnis kommt aber früh.


----------



## Asbasnowe (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Erst nach dem ich euch gefragt hab.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Ich würd ihn behalten, du merkst zwar jetzt keinen unterschied, aber er ist wesentlich zukunftssicherer als kleine radis,
Du kannst ja mit der zeit immer mehr komponenten in den kreislauf einbinden und brauchst keine weiteren radis kaufen


----------



## Asbasnowe (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

hab ihn wieder zurrück geschickt. Man verliert zu viel geld und merkt insgesammt keinen unterschied. Da kann man sein geld auch gleich für 2x gtx 480 rausschießen


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Das habe ich dir je gleich gesagt. ^^


----------



## Asbasnowe (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

jap, da hatte ich ihn aber schon bestellt^^, un ich war mir sicher dass kein paket ankommen würde. War wohl falsch gedacht. Was für nen radi nutzt du so? Für CPU un Graka reicht mein Black Ice GTX 280 aber lässig aus oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Mein Radi siehe Signatur.


----------



## Asbasnowe (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

Geiler PC, hab nen kumpel der das selbe gehäuse im Miditower Format hat. Der ist grad auch dabei sich ne wasserkühlung zu holen. Wie hast du den Radiator auf dem Deckel montiert? Sieht echt geil aus^^


----------



## derstef (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mein Radi siehe Signatur.



Ist zwar etwas OT aber wie sind denn deine Temps mit nur einem Radiator?


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*



> Wie hast du den Radiator auf dem Deckel montiert? Sieht echt geil aus^^


Mit Abstandshalter durchs Mesh geschraubt.



> Ist zwar etwas OT aber wie sind denn deine Temps mit nur einem Radiator?


In den "Nicht-Sommermonaten" maximal 30-31° Wassertemperatur (unter Spiele-Last), im Sommer 36-37° Wassertemperatur (unter Spiele-Last). Die Lüfter drehen aber nicht volle Pulle auf.


----------



## Asbasnowe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Radiator WC Mora3-Pro 4/8x180 oder 9/18x120er Lüfter??*

mit meinem alten black ice gtx 280 kann man aber ohne probleme nen cpu un ne graka betreiben.
Das heißt wohl ich lasse meinen pc vorerst so wie er ist


----------

